# Stumped on the logan



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I fished the Logan River today and could not figure out what the fish were hitting. I used some yellow caddis looking patterns, some soft hackles and hares ears and ended up with only 1 very small brown after hours of fishing. I couldn't see any fish hitting the surface at all. The fish are usually more cooperative than that. :evil:  :? :?:


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

When all else fails on the Logan the Purple Haze will usually kill em. Stop by round rocks I think there getting there shippment in tomarrow or tuesday or go to www.roundrocks.com and order some.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

When you say purple haze, are you talking about the caddis nymph pattern? I googled purple haze fly and it came up with all sorts of streamers and dry flies. Just wondering.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Buy a lot of stuff there so Hopefully they won't go out of business


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

If there isn't apparent hatch going on, I usually throw on Hoppers or other attractor patterns like a Yellow Humpy, with a dropper. The Logan is a great little river for attractor patterns.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

Here is the link to the purple haze http://www.roundrocks.com/proddetail.php?prod=204-080

Im pretty sure they wont be going out of business, I am working on making sure they are still around but I will let you know in a couple days. After all 89 cent flies kick butt.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I go to round rocks all the time. I also try to spend a lot of money there. Wal marts "full service" piece of crap fly shop just wont cut it for me. I buy a lot of tying materials at round rocks.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

I cant agree with you more about the crap at walmart, I went in there the other day just for a good laugh, It was a lot of junk.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Just a thought- put a a very small drop of super glue on the hackle of the 89 cent fly- it will last a lot longer. I try and go in there for certain things and did drop a few bucks in there Saturday ( fly lines were on sale enough to match others prices )but they do need to change some things in there to be a viable fly shop and it wouldn't be that hard to do.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Packfish I agree they could come down a little on some of there prices, maybe carry some other brands of rods and some simms waders. I still go there if I don't want to order online and wait for packages to arrive at my house, and because it is pretty close to where I live. And the next closest place that has anything decent is Als sporting goods.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

I would love it if you guys would pm me with product requests or ideas for things you would like to see there at round rocks. I think there will be a ton of new inventory and new ideas coming there real soon. Thanks.


----------

